# 21+ Brilliant DIY Ideas How To Recycle Your Old CDs



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

21+ Brilliant DIY Ideas How To Recycle Your Old CDs 
Remember the days when we had shelves full of CDs with music, movies, and back-ups of our more-important-than-life files? If you haven't thrown them away yet, this list is for you!
From one-of-a-kind Christmas ornaments to glamorous plates and mirrors, this list will show you a few of the greatest ways to recycle that pile of your old CDs.
If you liked these DIY ideas, be sure to check out our list on how to creatively repurpose old stuff.
http://www.boredpanda.com/recycled-cd-diy/


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Very clever!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> 21+ Brilliant DIY Ideas How To Recycle Your Old CDs
> Remember the days when we had shelves full of CDs with music, movies, and back-ups of our more-important-than-life files? If you haven't thrown them away yet, this list is for you!
> From one-of-a-kind Christmas ornaments to glamorous plates and mirrors, this list will show you a few of the greatest ways to recycle that pile of your old CDs.
> If you liked these DIY ideas, be sure to check out our list on how to creatively repurpose old stuff.
> http://www.boredpanda.com/recycled-cd-diy/


Thank you for posting this link. I love the use of disks. Awesome!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

All the CDs I've seen are just silver color. Where did they get those purples and blues?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

not easy to break not even with a hammer :thumbup:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

easyonly said:


> All the CDs I've seen are just silver color. Where did they get those purples and blues?


They reflect rainbow colours just from the light.... but I do not know about the other whole colours.


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Some of our Blu-Ray and video game discs are different colored. I love this idea! I'd been just using them for coasters


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> not easy to break not even with a hammer :thumbup:


It looked as if she was cutting them with scissors,


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> It looked as if she was cutting them with scissors,


wrist breaker
:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow some of those items are beautiful
I have a coffee table that I stripped and somehow messed up pretty badly. I think I am going to try this. I searched a bit further and it is suggested to cute them with wire cutters glue them down and add clear lacquer.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

These are beautiful!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

really like the hummingbird and the other little critter...such intricate work!!
Blessings


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I just gave away maybe 500 CD to our local YMCA for their Youth projects. But if anyone needs any, I have quite a few more that i am willing to part with. Just pay postage for them. PM me if you want some.
Happy New Year,
Elfie


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I give them to a friend who teaches spinning to kids and she makes them into drop-spindles. They work well.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Wow some of those items are beautiful
> I have a coffee table that I stripped and somehow messed up pretty badly. I think I am going to try this. I searched a bit further and it is suggested to cute them with wire cutters glue them down and add clear lacquer.


This makes me want to try something too. Do you think the clear lacquer might dull the shine?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mea said:


> This makes me want to try something too. Do you think the clear lacquer might dull the shine?


I don't know but the I found pictures and they did look shiny. I think clear lacquer is shiny.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder if you could crochet or knit 2 small doilies, stitch them together around a CD and hang them up somewhere to spin in the light ... has anyone tried this?


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow great ideas. I love creative people


----------

